# Ramps for your snowblower



## Chipper (Nov 24, 2018)

So, I just purchased my first snowblower. Next, I am looking to purchase a good set of ramps in order to put in my 1/2 ton pickup to haul over about 5 blocks to do a relative's house when the need arises. I am just wondering what you may use and any good advice when looking at a good set of ramps. I would think aluminum would be best so they are not too heavy to move each time too? Or, do most just use homemade wood ramps? 

Thanks,

Chipper


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-...-tri-fold-loading-ramps-set-of-two-61356.html


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

That place has everything, usually for impulse buy prices.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a pair like these and it's a love hate relationship. I love they were cheap and they are light so easy to move around. There are times it's nice that the space between the rungs is big as it will hold a snowblower's tire in place if I'm loading or unloading alone and I need a break or to reposition myself. It's a pain because of the same spacing that will hold a machine makes it jarring to load or unload under power or to take a run at it when the engine is inop. I bought them dirt cheap on clearance but if I had to do it again I'd be looking for something more like the ones above or if I knew I'd be using them often I'd spring for these at $180 - - > https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ohio-St...Set-Arched-Steel-Loading-Ramps-1084/202324400

I would definitely get ones with an arch to them. I've done too many riding mowers where the deck get's hung up at the top of the ramp at the edge of the trailer and I've had to get off the rider and muscle that deck over the lip or edge of the ramps/trailer. It's really unsafe as I always worry it's going to roll back over me, fall off the ramp on me or crush my hand.

.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would stay away from wood for sure as they are slippery with snow on them.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a customer show up with a set of those HF aluminum ramps and they were still in the packaging (I helped him open it).


They worked well, I'd use them if I had a truck.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

These are actually on sale but planned on these as there tri fold to take up less room AND good for smaller tires with small slots for grip.
https://m.northerntool.com/shop/too...MI7Jve8JOO3wIVyl6GCh1DfgyQEAQYASABEgJE2_D_BwE


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have a set of folding very light aluminum ladder type ramps. they were given to me but you can get them from harbor freight for $89.

excellent. used them dozens of times. woll try to post link.

called Black Widow Bi-fold ATV ramp.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought these Years Ago, and Work Great. On my 3rd set of Wood. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reese-12-in-Ramp-Top-Kit-2-Pack-9517100/206527507


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Bought these Years Ago, and Work Great. On my 3rd set of Wood. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reese-12-in-Ramp-Top-Kit-2-Pack-9517100/206527507



Mine are narrower, at 8", but similar. Mine have little feet where they contact the ground, acting like mini-ramps, to give a smoother transition up onto the board. They are currently higher, but I paid under $30. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002MA4X4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8
They have worked well so far. 

I tried using them to drive my lawn tractor onto my utility trailer. The about of bending & bounce, when halfway up the boards, made me uncomfortable. So I ripped a 2x4 in half (making it a 2x2), and screwed a piece to the bottom of each ramp. That changed them from a flat board cross-section, to a slight T-shape. This stiffened them up greatly, and eliminated the disconcerting bounce while sitting on the tractor. 

I do wish I'd bought them wider, for tractor use. I might replace my 8" boards with 10-12", to give more of a "buffer" if the tractor isn't aligned perfectly. I've also thought about making pieces to go between them, to hold them at the proper spacing. 

The width, and the bounce, would be a non-issue with a snowblower, IMO. It's much lighter, and you're less likely to get hurt if something goes wrong, since you're not sitting on the machine.
I will say that by the time I bought the ramp set, and the boards, and then stiffened them up, I maybe should have just bought a set of metal folding ones  Mine were still a fair bit cheaper, but they take more space to store, and don't have a feature to add traction. One benefit of my type is that I can select long boards if needed, to make the ramp's angle shallower. You can set them up for what you need. 

You *can* buy adhesive grip tape (a sandy texture), to make boards less slippery. And I think people have mentioned other techniques to help with this as well. Painting them then sprinkling on sand before they dry, etc.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> Mine are narrower, at 8", but similar. Mine have little feet where they contact the ground, acting like mini-ramps, to give a smoother transition up onto the board. They are currently higher, but I paid under $30.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002MA4X4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8
> They have worked well so far.
> ...


I've Moved Many Tractors Using Them as Well.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Bought these Years Ago, and Work Great. On my 3rd set of Wood. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reese-12-in-Ramp-Top-Kit-2-Pack-9517100/206527507


In 1979 aluminium ramps did not exist so I welded my own similar to the above Home Depot ramp connectors but from steel. I used 2x10 which broke under the weight of my 500 lb Gravely Convertible so I switched to painter's planks used for scaffolding. The next problem, the machines as they ride up the ramps, the wheels threw the planks backwards. So I drilled holes through the ramp ends and truck flat bed and used a bolt as a pin. I changed that and bolted U channel to the back of the bed and welded a lip on the ramp ends. Then the Gravely on the snow and ice slipped sideways moving the ramps apart. I had to rig a chain and hook to keep them together. Now the whole machine slipped sideways off the ramps. In the winter, cold, snow, ice, sometimes at night, there's no way 1 person, or even 2, 3, or 4 can lift a Gravely Convertible 4' to put on the back of a flat bed. I needed traction. I got some steel mesh and fastened that to the top of the wood. Success! The following spring at an auction, I bought a pair of aluminum auto loading ramps with holes in them that were surrounded by protruding serrated edges. Forget the wood.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> In 1979 aluminium ramps did not exist so I welded my own similar to the above Home Depot ramp connectors but from steel. I used 2x10 which broke under the weight of my 500 lb Gravely Convertible so I switched to painter's planks used for scaffolding. The next problem, the machines as they ride up the ramps, the wheels threw the planks backwards. So I drilled holes through the ramp ends and truck flat bed and used a bolt as a pin. I changed that and bolted U channel to the back of the bed and welded a lip on the ramp ends. Then the Gravely on the snow and ice slipped sideways moving the ramps apart. I had to rig a chain and hook to keep them together. Now the whole machine slipped sideways off the ramps. In the winter, cold, snow, ice, sometimes at night, there's no way 1 person, or even 2, 3, or 4 can lift a Gravely Convertible 4' to put on the back of a flat bed. I needed traction. I got some steel mesh and fastened that to the top of the wood. Success! The following spring at an auction, I bought a pair of aluminum auto loading ramps that held holes cut in them that were surrounded by protruding serrated edges. Forget the wood.


 Forget the Suggestion


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i got a set of atv ramps. works awesome with atv's and so so with lawn tractors. as Kiss4aFrog mentioned sometimes mower decks get caught but not too often with my truck. snowblowers are not too bad to take in and out other than the ramp sometimes being a bit slippery. i have used mine a lot. it make even dragging old non running machines into the bed a lot easier.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> i got a set of atv ramps. works awesome with atv's and so so with lawn tractors. as Kiss4aFrog mentioned sometimes mower decks get caught but not too often with my truck. snowblowers are not too bad to take in and out other than the ramp sometimes being a bit slippery. i have used mine a lot. it make even dragging old non running machines into the bed a lot easier.


pretty much what i was talking about. mine are narrower and fold in middle.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Not a ramp, but as you said you have a pickup. I have a 03 Chevy and due to its box height from the ground, I use a small platform that fits into the 2 " receiver hitch. I even have installed little red lites on the back of it to act as brake and tail lites. For an old guy north of 70, I don't like using ramps in the winter. I do have the tri fold with plywood strips to load other items.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> pretty much what i was talking about. mine are narrower and fold in middle.


some days i wish they were narrower and only folded in the middle because the tri fold definitely seems too wide some days but they have usually always done the job. they even worked loading my BIL's snowblower into his little suv even tho the ramp is nearly as wide as his suv lol. just had the outer tabs outside the door. definitely better than lifting stuff in and out of my truck. i do got a wheel chair lift i was going to try mounting in my truck to load/unload snowblowers but haven't had a chance to try mounting it yet.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use the same ramps as Jack Mels.....The winter ramps have skid tape stapled to 12" wide ramps. Worx great. Plus I have a 3500 lb winch mounted to the front of the bed. Too old to be lumping the dead blowers and tractors up the Ramps. 

But the hot setup for people with money is this little gem. May companies make them. Slide into the 2" receiver. keeps it lower than tailgate height. Bonus, the built in ramp loads on the curb side, keeping the operator out of traffic.

https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Spring-SC400-V2-Folding-Wheelchair/dp/B00BT0D0ZC/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1544240751&sr=8-19&keywords=trailer+platform


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

We have some folding aluminum ramps purchased at tractor supply. We find the folding feature very handy. But with the height of modern pickup beds think I’d get longer ones.And the one piece trifold ATV ramps seem like they’d be safer.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> Bought these Years Ago, and Work Great. On my 3rd set of Wood. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reese-12-in-Ramp-Top-Kit-2-Pack-9517100/206527507


I didn't know they still sold those! I bought a set of 6" wide ones for a push lawn mower when I was mowing my own and my mother's yards 20 minutes apart. 34 years ago now. I still have them and still use them occasionally, leaned up against a corner in the garage they don't take up much room.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some of us around here have more than one snowblower. It might be an excuse to buy one so you can leave it over there?


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

I got a pr from HF yrs ago about 6' long stamped steel w/stamped out teeth in them that grip the tires wet or dry.Light enough to carry both @ once,used them loading riders & snowblowers lot.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a set of the HF trifolds, with a couple of modifications. I took some 1/2" threaded rod (2 pieces) and put nuts on the inside edges of them so they align the 2 ramps. I drilled holes on the inner edge of the ramps and have some spring clips (reminds you of baby pins) I slip in holes I drilled in the threaded rod to keep the ramps from spreading or slipping when in use. The chains were too short so I extended them and put a hook on each end. I hook them onto the cargo hooks in the truck bed. I then use the original clips to shorten the chains on each side so it can't slide fore and aft.
Takes a few seconds more to set up but it's very solid, can't move side to side or front to back when loading and unloading. I back a blower up the ramp and drive it down when unloading.

The one thing I don't like about these ramps is the openings in the ramps. If you use normal tire chains they can catch in these openings when going up or down the ramp if not careful.


I found some pictures, the same principle should work on most any form on purchased ramps. Hope it gives people some idea of what's possible. The mods made mine a whole lot safer IMO.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

WVguy said:


> I didn't know they still sold those! I bought a set of 6" wide ones for a push lawn mower when I was mowing my own and my mother's yards 20 minutes apart. 34 years ago now. I still have them and still use them occasionally, leaned up against a corner in the garage they don't take up much room.


I bought those Reese ramp ends about 10 years ago, and used a set of 2" x 10" x 8' pieces of wood for the ramps themselves. They work just fine, though I am considering adding anti skid material to them. I have not used them in the winter all that much, but can see where they'd be real slick when things were snowy.


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

Um...

Using two 2x8x8s with sandpaper tape on one side. Little "L" bracket on one end to hook into the bumper of my Metris.

Never gave it another thought.


----------



## Maynor1 (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...-in-steel-loading-ramps-set-of-two-60397.html


Bought those about a decade ago. They are somewhat heavy but extremely strong/stable since their are galvanized steel. Today, I'd buy the folding alum. version to make hauling them a bit easier.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have the aluminum ramps from harbor frieght. Got them as an open box for $25. Bought the same type of end pieces as Jack about the same time. I paid like $16 at Lowe's. They raised the price. Now they are $20. 

You can always put the grip mat they use on deck steps and get out pretty cheap.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I use one of those baskets that goes into a hitch on my sequoia to take my blower to my sisters and my dad's. The basket has it's own ramp and works great.



In my box truck I have these and a winch set up inside the truck to pull equipment in. These ramps work great, and the winch makes it easy.



https://www.discountramps.com/ez-acesstrifold_ramp/p/Trifold-AS/


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

FWIW, pretty much everyone has covered the ramp options with some good stuff, here is something to consider perhaps for later.

I did the ramp route for a number of years, they were wood with the ramp ends like Jack suggested, endured the occasional slipping off during the winter, the turning point was after my huge Bolens cut out one day and I had to haul the monster up the slippery ramps into the bed of my pickup, no fun. I ended up buying one of the wheelchair/scooter haulers from Harbor Freight, best thing ever. This is my blog post on that piece:

https://kobolila.wordpress.com/2014/11/26/thoughts-on-the-harbor-freight-wheelchair-scooter-hauler/

K


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

```

```



KOBO said:


> FWIW, pretty much everyone has covered the ramp options with some good stuff, here is something to consider perhaps for later.
> 
> I did the ramp route for a number of years, they were wood with the ramp ends like Jack suggested, endured the occasional slipping off during the winter, the turning point was after my huge Bolens cut out one day and I had to haul the monster up the slippery ramps into the bed of my pickup, no fun. I ended up buying one of the wheelchair/scooter haulers from Harbor Freight, best thing ever. This is my blog post on that piece:
> 
> ...



It is too bad that they didn't make it about 2" wider so that it could handle a 28" wide snow blower.


Otherwise, looks very nice.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think, if I were faced with that issue, I would have used the ramp and platform part of the hauler and left off the rails; adding a wider sheet of plywood to make up what I needed & to hold the tie downs. It sits far enough from the back of truck that I would have the room.

K


----------



## NY Yankee Pride (Nov 18, 2018)

Chipper said:


> So, I just purchased my first snowblower. Next, I am looking to purchase a good set of ramps in order to put in my 1/2 ton pickup to haul over about 5 blocks to do a relative's house when the need arises. I am just wondering what you may use and any good advice when looking at a good set of ramps. I would think aluminum would be best so they are not too heavy to move each time too? Or, do most just use homemade wood ramps?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chipper


 I have a folding arch pair that I purchased probably about 10 years ago at Lowes. Similar to the one's that Kiss4aFrog posted earlier in this thread. I do like them however you mentioned that you might be using them to haul your snowblower to a relatives house. If that's being done in less than ideal weather conditions then the 2 separate ramps could be dangerous. You have to very careful especially in wet or snowy weather that the snowblower doesn't slide off the ramps as you are loading or unloading it onto your truck. If you don't go straight or one of the tires slides on the wet & slippery ramp then you could end damaging your snowblower or worse injuring yourself. I would instead suggest a tri-fold one piece ramp similar to this one from Harbor Freight: https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-lbs-capacity-tri-fold-aluminum-loading-ramp-60334.html


Now the drawback to those are they are not arched & they tend to not be as long as the 2 piece arched ramps which would make the incline into the truck a bit steeper. So just think it through & determine which might be better for your use. If I were purchasing ramps again I would get the one piece wide ramp this time.


----------

